# Winter hat with large knitted flower - knit



## ViTalinaCraft (Oct 12, 2015)

Happy New Year 2016 to you and your family!!!
Today Id like to share my last knitted design for 2015  Frozen Flower Hat. 
It is a beautiful beanie knitted with daisy pattern and decorated with large knitted flower. The hat is knitted in the round on circular needles but the flower is knitted back and forth. For this hat I used Aran weight wool yarn from Drops. The hat is knitted with 5 mm knitted needles so it is a quick and easy project for intermediate knitters.

$4.00

The knitting pattern for Frozen Flower Hat is available from my Ravelry store:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/frozen-flower-hat


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

beautiful! And what a cute little girl--dainty, like the hat!


----------



## Luckylady7929 (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Beautiful hat .


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I love the hat. And you could put a bucket on the model's head, and she'd still be precious as all get-out!


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Lovely hat and child too.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

Child and hat are beautiful.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Love that hat and such a sweet girl to model it.


----------



## Beedz (Apr 15, 2013)

Lovely! I have a little girl in mind that this would suit her well. I'll be placing an order today. Have been looking for a knitted flower trimmed hat! Thank you!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## ViTalinaCraft (Oct 12, 2015)

Thank you so much for all your compliments!


----------



## calmeroth (Jul 12, 2011)

Little girls are sooo precious at that age. I must make this for my precious 2-1/2 YO GD!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

It's just beautiful!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

The hat is so cute and your model is adorable!!


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh, my gracious.... what a beautiful little one!!!! I agree, it doesn't matter what she has on her head, she's gorgeous....

Thank you for sharing the beautiful hat and beautiful little one with us... Made for a big smile today..

Happy New Year....


----------



## Mamainastitch (Feb 12, 2015)

Aww! So cute.


----------

